# Liste aller Flugmounts?



## Jenova_ (15. Juni 2008)

gibt es sowas irgendwo im netz? ne auflistung aller flugmounts und wo man sie kaufen kann?


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2008)

Ja: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html


----------



## woggly4 (15. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/index.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: zu lahm. :/


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html

EDIT: Ach mist, auch zu lahm...


----------



## Sarif (15. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html
bitteschön^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach mist auch zu lahm^^


----------



## kolopol (15. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html




Edit:Mist zu spät


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

lol


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2008)

Und ich bin schuld...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karatnos (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiß zwar net wo es so ne Liste gibt aber ich kann so ein Parr Grundlegende Sachen sagen und wo ein parr bestimmte Mounts auch sind.

Also.

1 Reiten 375 lernste in Schattenmondtal wo auch die ersten stinknormalen Mounts sind die man sich so holen kann sowohl für 300 als auch für 375

2 Für Ausgefallende Mounts gilt. 
Ehrfürchtig bei der jeweiligen Fraktion sein.

Sei es für einen Netherdrachen oder sonst wenn.

3 geh mal auch  hier  drauf und klick dich mal durch vieleicht findest du dort deine Antwort


----------



## YesButNoButYes (15. Juni 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Ja: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html






woggly4 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/index.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html
> 
> EDIT: Ach mist, auch zu lahm...






Sarif schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html
> bitteschön^^
> 
> 
> ...






kolopol schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## RazZerrR (15. Juni 2008)

frag mal mr.google


----------



## YesButNoButYes (15. Juni 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> frag mal mr.google



He, du hast meine Sig geklaut! Verfl#@%er Dieb!

Sry for Sinnlospost, aber sowas mag ich nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2008)

YesButNoButYes

Sorry auch wenn es nicht hierher gehört. Deine Signatur ist bestimmt auch nicht von dir erfunden oder? Also darf das auch jemand anderes nutzen. Und theoretisch kann es ja immer noch Zufall sein^^


----------



## Red_Chaos (15. Juni 2008)

Apropo Signatur...aus welchem Film ist die? Ich musste gerade tierisch lachen als ich Chuck Norris sah xD.

mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Abychef (15. Juni 2008)

Red_Chaos schrieb:


> Apropo Signatur...aus welchem Film ist die? Ich musste gerade tierisch lachen als ich Chuck Norris sah xD.
> 
> mfg Red_Chaos



Der Film heißt soweit ich weiß  Voll auf die Nüsse  
^^


----------



## Red_Chaos (15. Juni 2008)

Danke ich guck mir gleich mal den Trailer un nen paar reviews auf youtube an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juni 2008)

der film heisst glaub dogeball voll auf die nüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (15. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html

EDIT: zu spät

*hust*
*davonlauf*


----------

